# 2Monitore + Compiz



## headghot (15. März 2009)

halloo allerseits
Ich hab ne Frage, was das Dual Screen System in Ubuntu 8.10 angeht.
UNd zwar habe ich einen Samsung SyncMaster und nen Röhrenmonitor hier stehn!
Meine Frage is wie ich beide benutzen kann, während Compiz aktiv ist!
Das blöde ist auch erstmal, dass er die Röhre nich erkennt sondern nur den digitalen!
Beim googeln sind mir da irgendwelche stichwörter wie XGL und Xinerama untergekommen, bei denen ich aber auch nich mehr wirklich durchblicke!!

Grafikkarte ist eine 8800 Gts...   

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
David


----------



## Navy (15. März 2009)

Versuch mal ein "nvidia-settings" bzw. dieses zu installieren. Damit kannst Du Deine Bildschrim ziemlich einfach konfigurieren.


----------



## headghot (15. März 2009)

hab ich versucht und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.


----------

